# Difference between DVIi and DVId?



## tonyvdb

I just bought a cable that goes from HDMI to DVI and without me knowing I may have made a mistake. My Sanyo Z2 has a DVIi connector on the back but the cable I bought has a DVId end. Will this still work or must I use a DVIi end on the cable or is there an adapter? What is the difference?

Thanks


----------



## Mike P.

Here you go, Tony, everything is explained here. Note there is also Single Link and Dual Link DVI connectors.


----------



## tonyvdb

Thanks Mike, thats more than enough info:yes:
It looks like from what I have read that there is no problem using my DVId cable as the HDMI is digital anyhow.


----------

